# Belkin Wireless G, how do I set a password?



## Mario8672 (May 3, 2008)

I have a Belkin Wireless G router and I was wondering how to set a password for foreign devices trying to use my router (such as neighbours next door).

Thanks!


----------



## SGilbert (May 3, 2008)

Go to your router thru your browser just like a real web site. (my Belkin is: http://192.168.2.1/index.html)    From there log in.  Default password is blank/no password.  After logging in you will find the area to create passwords.


----------



## Satcomer (May 3, 2008)

Mario8672 said:


> I have a Belkin Wireless G router and I was wondering how to set a password for foreign devices trying to use my router (such as neighbours next door).
> 
> Thanks!



Well this is in all joking. READ THE MANUAL for the router and it will tell you how.


----------

